# palafox pier



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

kings are turning on in the bay! this little cold snap got them fired up.seen at least a dozen or more. heres a couple that i was able snag.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Cliff.

It's about time they showed up.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

what did you catch them on???


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice kings!!!! I LOVE this time of year!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn biguns too. Very cool!!!!:clap


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

caught them on menhaden. they were also hitting mullet.

those two were 22# and 31#, caught another one that was 19#


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Was it early this morning?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job there cliff...who gaffed them for you?...thanks for the pictures...


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome cliff next time let the duke reel one in. if you give me all your grouper from this weekend i won't tell your boss you were fishing today. ha ha. hey good luck in the trolling for booty. might see you there! fish on!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!...Is there a good place to launch a kayak around palafox pier?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *need2fish (9/25/2008)*Nice!...Is there a good place to launch a kayak around palafox pier?


17th st is the closest ramp but If you are creative you can probably get it in at the corner of Palafox and Cedar and go out through the Marina.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice catch Cliff!! Keep up the good fishing.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been wanting to go bad, dam sure goingnow!!!


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

those things are awesome, way to go man. on the menhaden and mullet that you put out, do you just have that at the bottom of the water on like a 7/0 hook?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome catches!!!!:bowdown:letsdrink:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG!! :usaflag

King......the other green meat!!


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

My Co-worker took a couple of pictures of you. Here they are:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

man. i love fishing. ya'll save some kings for me this week end. i'm fishing the pirates tourny sat. and sun. but i'll be hitting bayfront a couple a times next week if the reports are good. so post and let me know what is going on. good luck!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

nice fish i went down to try my luck this afternoon but the wind was uncooperative spanish were everywhere though most were 12-15" did manage to get one about 2# to go along with the monsters i caught off the beach pier this morning caught 1 that was 5lb 15oz will post pics tommorow


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish!!! dam that is a good day right there.:clap


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! Nice Fish


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

is this all day or just in the morning


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt09 (10/2/2008)*is this all day or just in the morning


this is stricktly an early bird's game.... mainly to get bait!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

ok will be there


----------

